# Menatone Red Snapper: THUMBS UP



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Got this recently from nkjannsen but haven't had a chance to give it a run until today, tho my son ran it for a bit thru our VibroChamp. I wanted something for the Hiwatt 50 that would preserve the basic EQ of the amp but take it over the top a bit for classic rock gain.

Oh, yah baby. Nice pedal. Exactly what I was looking for. Lots more gain than I need, I'll be running it 11-12 o'clock. Running the gain higher does also add substantial compression, which I'm not really looking for. Has 'cut' and 'bite' which pretty much do what you'd think, I like the cut almost off (around 9 o'clock) and bite fairly far up 2-3 o'clock. The bite opens it up, brightens it up, and also does I think add a touch of gain. Volume knob unity is around 10-10:30 so there's lots of room to pump up an amp.

All testing was done with my Mira and the Hiwatt into a Marshall 1960HW at medium volume, still more to be done with my Strat & Tele, and at ear bleeding volume! But it's for sure a keeper, just have to figure out where it goes in the chain...

Tu2
Compressor
Java Boost*** also in testing for position
Bad Monkey
***Red Snapper here, I think***
Jackhammer
MXR 10band
Chorus
Phaser
Carbon Copy
amp


----------



## hewie (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't personally own this pedal, but I have played with it numerous times and it is truly exceptional. I plan on owning it very soon kkjuw


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Which Red Snapper Version do you have Keto? Early 3 knob?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No, 4 knob.

I discovered tonight that it makes a very good FM radio receiver =/ going to try reconfiguring board see if it fixes problem.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> I discovered tonight that it makes a very good FM radio receiver =/ going to try reconfiguring board see if it fixes problem.


All fixed up. And AT VOLUME, the Java Boost INTO the Red Snapper sounds superb. Either or both into the Jackhammer is also very good. The Bad Monkey may be deleted from my board.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

